# What was your favorite memory



## squatting dog (Aug 2, 2015)

of this?  mine was being able to listen to the crack of a New York Yankees bat and knowing it was on it's way out of the park.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 2, 2015)

Going for my walk and being able to listen to music while I was walking.


----------



## Lon (Aug 2, 2015)

I have so many that I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been very blessed to have many good memories.  I would say one memory comes to mind . I was 8 yrs old and my older brother got married and my first nephew was born. My brother got drafted in the Army during the Korean war and my sister-in-law and the baby moved in with us. My nephew and I became very close and all these years later we still are very close and I can still remember clearly the first time I saw his face.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 9, 2015)

My very first solo airplane flight.   (Thinking:  Now  I  have to get this thing back on the ground  all by myself !)


----------

